# 11 years and a CAO America



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Today, my wife and I celebrated our 11th year of marriage. Just one picture to share...

And for those that had bad luck with their CAO America sticks, sucks for you...mine was *great*!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the marriage and the CAO!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Happy anniversary Wil, I also enjoyed my America!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

sláinte!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Two days ago was my 4th anniversary. Congrats on 11 years!


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats Buddy!!!

Americas ROCK!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats Wil to you and your wife! Awesome! 

CD


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats! I celebrated only 1 measly year in september. 

Oh yea and the CAO is a nice stick.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats to you and the little lady. My wife and I will be celebrating our fifth next saturday.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats on both!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

11 years and all you got was an America??? You deserve a whole box of them :biggrin: CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Nearly 9 years and still going strong


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

p.s. she's too good for you :biggrin: Actually, they're all too good for most of us


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats on both the anniversary and the great stick!

BTW what Nissan is that? I was signing the papers to get a 2007 4x4 4 door Nissan pickup... then I backed out. (pissing off the salesman at the same time) they are great vehicles.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations! Eleven years is hard work! 

Man, those America's really surprised me. They are mighty good cigars.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! Looks like you over-married a lil!!! (LOL) Glad you enjoyed the CAO!!!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats nice stick nicer Chelsea tractor


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Congrats on 11 yrs Wil! Keep it goin for 11 more...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice, If I was there you could smoke your CAO and me and your old lady would be in the truck getting blazed out.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Duh! I just saw the license plate on your truck and realized... What a dope I am! I bet your wife thinks thats pretty cool! And, you will never forget your anniversary either! Nice play sir, nice play! 

CD


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Congrats!!!!! *Looks like you over-married a lil!!!* (LOL) Glad you enjoyed the CAO!!!


I say that every day..._seriously_.

Quick story---

I had been dating the same girl for almost 4 years. She worked in a restaurant as a server, I washed cars for Budget. She didn't have a vehicle, so I would take her to work and pick her back up after her shift was over.

One night, I got sick of waiting in my car so I went inside to find out what was taking so long. She said she had a table full of campers and that I could come back later to get her. I said I'd wait at the bar...my (future) wife was the bartender!!

I really didn't start to see her until New Years Eve of that year...my grandmother had just passed away and I was painting at my house drinking white zin (God, it hurts just to type that!). The phone rings and it's Amie. She says that her friends had called to say that they were going out of town earlier than expected and she couldn't get off of work early. Plan 1 gone. She then tried to call a buddy of hers that she had camped with many times - he no answer. Back-up plan erased. _As a last resort_, she called me. She came over at about 11:30 and we went to the local cemetary to listen to the local idiots fire their guns at midnight. We got wicked stoned that night in the cemetary, lighting up with a Mt Dew can that I got out of the back of my car - we had neither papers nor a pipe!

Anyway, 11 years later, here we are - me fatter and poorer and her looking even better than she did when we first went out.

Someday, I'll tell you all the story of the craziness between Amie and my ex girlfriend...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats, and I love the plate!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats Wil!! Very nice milestone man!!! I would have followed that CAO with a LGC Tainos!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

congrats bro,well least you wont forget the anniversary


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Congrats Wil!! Very nice milestone man!!! I would have followed that CAO with a LGC Tainos!!!


Actually, I was going to Mario, but I had to work from 5-9 yesterday, and 9 turned into 10:45 (effin car business), and by the time I got home, I was pretty wiped out...

First hockey game of the season tonight down here in Richmond gives me a real good excuse to break out one of those beautys though!!:biggrin:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

What more can you ask for you have a beautiful wife and a great cigar. Congrats!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on the 11 yrs and hope you have 11 more!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> I say that every day..._seriously_.
> 
> Quick story---
> 
> ...


Thats awsome i Love cool how we met stories like that, congrats on the 11th milestone!


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! It looks like there are many more years to come! A very happy couple in the picture.

Andrew


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Grats on 11 bud!!! I will be celebrating my 3rd,or 4th...ahhh sometime next year!!!! She is a very understanding girl....


----------

